

Docear – The Academic Literature Suite - jestinjoy1
http://www.docear.org/

======
acbart
So I see you can categorize papers, but can I tag them? Organizing my papers
isn't a partitioning problem, its a tagging problem - a paper might be on
several topics, and I want to get views of "e.g., all the papers on block-
based languages".

~~~
exceptione
I was wondering the same. It knows the concept of attributes, maybe you can
define an attribute "tag"?

I like they compared it to Zotero, I love Zotero and it is perfect for keeping
a personal, curated library for anything.

